# Supercooling



## Bamboo Cuber (Jul 17, 2019)

I had an idea using liquid nitrogen or any other cold liquid. If you cooled down the cube enough, then wouldn’t the atoms in the plastic also slow down? It might make the cube faster or slower depending on the results, as I have yet to test it.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jul 17, 2019)

I doubt it would have much effect if any, but go ahead and experiment, I hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 17, 2019)

Bamboo Cuber said:


> I had an idea using liquid nitrogen or any other cold liquid. If you cooled down the cube enough, then wouldn’t the atoms in the plastic also slow down? It might make the cube faster or slower depending on the results, as I have yet to test it.


The amount of friction generated from turning the cube, plus the heat from just holding it would heat a cube up to a temperature where almost no noticeable effect would be present very quickly


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Jul 17, 2019)

That is true but you theoretically could create something to retain the liquid nitrogen and make it so that it slowly releases it at a time


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 17, 2019)

Considering how brittle it would make the cube, I'd be more worried about it shattering than whether or not it's slower or faster


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 17, 2019)

The moisture between the cube pieces would freeze and result in a block instead of a speedcube.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 17, 2019)

Some cubes might shatter due to huge temperature gradient.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 17, 2019)

IMO, what you are trying to do is an Angstorm lube with liquid nitrogen style which will result in one-time-use cubes.


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Jul 18, 2019)

I've done one experiment with the cold liquid in those compressed air bottles used for cleaning keyboards but the cube had no problems, also Wish Lin, I'm trying to not make it one use. More like at a comp there would be a station doing this service for 2$ a cube, though it would vary depending on the size of the cube.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 18, 2019)

Bamboo Cuber said:


> I've done one experiment with the cold liquid in those compressed air bottles used for cleaning keyboards but the cube had no problems, also Wish Lin, I'm trying to not make it one use. More like at a comp there would be a station doing this service for 2$ a cube, though it would vary depending on the size of the cube.


Well, go ahead then. Good luck!


----------

